# sam (GulfCoastAquarian) ... ? about your 2.5 nano tank



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Nano planted tanks utilize the same principles as standard planted tanks - light, CO2, nutrients. The primary difference is that balance is a bit more difficult to achieve. When plants are growing well, they can deplete the tank of nutrients in very short order. Another problem I've run into is temperature. The thermostatic heaters you tend to find are too large for nano tanks. I've seen temperature fluctuations as far as plus or minus 5 degrees, stressing my fish and ultimately killing a few. I switched to a small 7.5W non-thermostatic heater I actually found at Wal-Mart and the temperature remains a relatively constant 5 degrees above room temperature (which is a relatively constant 69-74 degrees). 

Anything else in particular you'd like to know, just ask. I've got some tips for lighting these small tanks (don't I always?) but I'm out of time. I'll check back on Monday.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

I'm back! Thanks for the comments on the website! It's in dire need of updating, though!


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

Hey, Gulf Coast, how about that lighting info? I just found out that my daughter bought a betta and a 2 1/2 gallon tank and wants to get some plants. I told her I'd send her a crypt wendti and some java moss and she could buy an anubias nana -- will those actually work? What sort of light will she need? Just how big is a 2.5 anyhow?


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

The 2.5g is (whips out measuring tape) 12 x 6 x 8. They are the neatest little things. Hard to find, though!

The light I use is a swing-arm reading light powered by a 13 watt PL-type CF bulb. I got it at Home Depot for about $20 five years ago. 
The bulb is either a 4100K, or even worse, a 3000K and grows quite a bit of algae if used full strength (5.2wpg!). So I covered the glass cover in a blue Wal-Mart bag and improved the color and reduced output. I've got Hygro polysperma, crypts and java moss in there right now. The Hygro is growing slowly and somewhat small. Typical of a low-light environment. I'm planning on changing the bulb to a 6500K 13w PL from bulbs.com to increase output without introducing too much yellow light.
Here's a picture...


----------



## anonapersona (Oct 19, 2002)

That looks nice, I can send her crypts and java moss and hygro. 

Can she add another fish to this? What would work with a betta in that size tank?


----------



## digger (Feb 18, 2003)

Not much. The beta will harass anything else in the tank.


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Jul 30, 2002)

Yeah, I've been thinking about getting rid of the guppies and going with a red Betta instead. The Betta would tear those guppies up pretty quick. I do have a few oto's in there, though. I'm thinking they will get along ok.


----------



## titan848 (May 3, 2003)

I think i see a DIY CO2 system in there correct? Can you explain how you made it? I have a 2.5 gallon as well but im using a power head and slightly larger piece of the siphon. How do you get the CO2 to diffuse into the water? Mine takes up so much space in my tank.


----------



## jonah (Nov 29, 2002)

GulfCoastAquarian said:


> The 2.5g is (whips out measuring tape) 12 x 6 x 8. They are the neatest little things. Hard to find, though!


They sell AGA bowfront 2.5g's at the WalMart here for about $25. I set up a 5g nano for one of my son's and now the daughter wants one. I'm thinking of setting up a 2.5 for her. 

Just rambling through. :lol:


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I have one of the 5g planted AGA tanks next to my bed. Love it. Upgraded the light to a 13 watt pc tho. Grows crypts good! Might want to consiter that...


----------

